# Some people dread this...



## Mintzs (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello! I've been lurking around the forums for quite some time, and finally decided to join today!

You can call me *Mintzs* or *Kelsey*, I'm pretty comfortable with either one. I've been writing for as long as I can remember and have deeply enjoyed every minute. My favorite genres to write are adventure, fantasy, and a little romance. Science fiction is sometimes difficult for me, but I'm trying--that's a whole other topic.

I don't plan on being one of those members who makes one or two posts and leaves. I want to get to know some of you, and share ideas and tips for writing. I'm excited to get the ball rolling!


----------



## ohdear (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there Kelsey
I love it when lurkers come out of the shadows
I am a newbie here myself
shy in real life
but, LOVE to .....ham it up on line
see you around the traps I guess


----------



## Sam (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Kelsey.


----------



## Mintzs (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, thanks guys!


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello Kelsey, and welcome to WF!  It's great when people not only stop lurking but actually stick around for awhile.  Glad to have you.


----------



## terrib (Jul 20, 2008)

hey kelsey, glad to have you....


----------



## JHB (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, Kelsey.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Difficult sometimes to move from the safety of the shadows.


----------



## GooGooMuck (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome, Kelsey. Lurking's no fun...it's good that you joined!


----------



## Mintzs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for the warm welcomes! It's nice to be greeted when you're new to a site--believe me, the last forum was all pretentious and cold. Hahaha.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Kelsey and welcome to the forum


----------



## Zensati (Jul 24, 2008)

Please let me make romance explosion in your tummy!


----------



## petronella64 (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome, Kelsey... from another newbie.


----------



## Industrial (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome yo


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't be nervous about meeting other peeps!!!

It is fun, if you keep away from the sharks that ever circle waiting to take a chomp.

Welcome to the site.  Glad to meet you!

-Battlemage


----------



## Damien. (Jul 26, 2008)

Look forward to reading some of your work, and welcome!


----------

